# old thread



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Ok Im dying here....throw us a bone..haha


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Okay, y'all are just being mean.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

New forum rule...No Big News teasers allowed. 
SPILL!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Is that something along the line of Bill Maher's "New Rules"?

I shouldn't have jumped the gun, I guess, but yes it has to do with the TAMU study. Doc's already put out something about it, but the whole story will be told at the Seminar at Nationals.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2006)

I am definitely looking forward to attending the seminar and can't wait to hear everything Dr. Murphy has to say. This is very exciting news for our breed!!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Im excited I am going to Nationals!!!! 

You like that Tom? I just make up the rules as I go...
Not really.

I did get back on the big list a couple of days just to find puppy cut photos. I read some about it. I saw enough caddy emails directed at Doc to remind me why I left. 

I am hoping the seminar is for everyone and we dont have to register.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Tom King said:


> I shouldn't have jumped the gun, I guess, but yes it has to do with the TAMU study. Doc's already put out something about it, but the whole story will be told at the Seminar at Nationals.


I'm sorry to be so ignorant, but what is TAMU ??? Maybe we just haven't heard of it in the UK and it's not entirely me being ignorant??!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TAMU is Texas A&M University (Agricultural and Mechanical).


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

krandall said:


> TAMU is Texas A&M University (Agricultural and Mechanical).


Thanks, Karen! And what is the study?? It all sounds v intriguing!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Reminder - this is a thread that was started and last commented on 7 years ago.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

I am SO stupid! I simply hadn't thought to check the date! Whatever the study was, it's probably been superseded by half a dozen others by now!!! Silly me...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yeah, it was on the state of health in the breed. I think breeders learned a lot, and in general, the good breeders are doing their part to curb genetic disease with proper testing before they breed.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks, Karen - sorry to have been so silly as to have ignored the date! Lesson learnt, but good to know anyway re genetic lessons ongoing. And at least I now know what TAMU stands for!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

My uncle used to teach there. Otherwise it wouldn't have been obvious to me either. The study was before my time too!


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

You know it's kind of funny. I read the title "old thread, don't bother to open" and I didn't. for a whole hour  I've been on the forum checking threads for over an hour but it was bugging me. Whenever it says "don't" we always want to. silly huh? See, here I am checking out the "old thread" after all. And it really was, just an old thread :laugh:


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Every time anyone replies to a thread, regardless of how old it is, it just comes back up to the top.


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Lila said:


> Whenever it says "don't" we always want to.


I know Lila, right? I keep thinking I shouldn't click on it because that keeps it current when sorting by new posts, but I can't help myself. I think Tom needs to edit the heading again, to "Read this, it's good for you".


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

ok


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

must....push.....button....can't....resist.....


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

LOL


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm nostalgic, so I just had to read and reply to a thread with the word "Old" in the title.

If I'd have been warned not to open or reply to it ...

:boink:


Maybe you should edit the title so people stop replying to it ...

:frusty:


Just kidding Tom, it will eventually fall to the bottom, but until then, enjoy the email notifications.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

I didn't realised I'd opened such a can of worms with opening an old thread!! Sorry, everyone!! But lots of the old ones are really interesting for us new members, aren't they? Is it really not done to open one? Maybe they should just be deleted if we are not supposed to open them? I know it would really help to read the date, though, and sorry I was daft enough not to bother! Lesson learnt....


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lalla said:


> I didn't realised I'd opened such a can of worms with opening an old thread!! Sorry, everyone!! But lots of the old ones are really interesting for us new members, aren't they? Is it really not done to open one? Maybe they should just be deleted if we are not supposed to open them? I know it would really help to read the date, though, and sorry I was daft enough not to bother! Lesson learnt....


I don't think it was a can of worms. I think people are just playing around!


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

Lalla said:


> I didn't realised I'd opened such a can of worms with opening an old thread!! Sorry, everyone!! But lots of the old ones are really interesting for us new members, aren't they? Is it really not done to open one? Maybe they should just be deleted if we are not supposed to open them? I know it would really help to read the date, though, and sorry I was daft enough not to bother! Lesson learnt....


Lalla,

I'm just fooling with Tom for changing the title.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

I really wasn't taking it that seriously either, but thanks for the reassurances re joking around!!


----------

